# Change swing direction of french doors



## tozier9 (Sep 7, 2013)

So these doors are in our business and we actually need to have them swing outside for fire codes.

Any help would be great. I rather not have to go buy new doors or hire someone to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry, but your gonna need new doors. The threshold and the weather seals can't be reversed.


----------



## tozier9 (Sep 7, 2013)

too bad. But I am open to some custom fabrication, I have two doors, can't I find a new threshold but keep the doors?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need new door jambs and the threshold----the doors will also need to be reworked--hinges recut---and the astrogil (spelling?) reversed----that's all going to be expensive custom work----I've worked a lot of wood in my life and that is beyond me--

Hardly DIY level----very advanced carpentry----


----------



## tozier9 (Sep 7, 2013)

Alrighty thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry, I know those are big bucks---better you know the truth---Mike--------


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

mikes right.. if your going to switch it to an outswing you also have to change the hinge type to securty hinges so the pins cant be popped out to take hte door off the hinges


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I've done what you are talking about.
What a Pain!
I wouldn't do it again! -
Order a new door -
Find somebody in your area to install it!
As stated above -
You better have very, good carpentry skills!!!
Probably -
Not a "DIY" job!


----------

